# Anyone ever Build an Addition to your home.



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Firstly the question mark is broken on my laptop lol We have a three year old home that we had custom built for us and at that time we thought we had everything we needed in our home. My brother moved in with us 16 months ago after being diagnosed with cancer and he has took up camp in my office , he loves my view ,my tv and my favorite chair. It drives me crazy as I cannot really work when he is in my space. 
We have decided to build an addition so I can get a new office . Since house already has 5 bedrooms and 4 bathrooms we really do not feel we need to add another bathroom or really a bedroom but our agent told us we should do the addition but have a full bathroom and bedroom(which ill use as an office ) so if we ever want to sell we can market it as a nanny suite or a second master on ground floor.
If we don't have any plumbing in the new addition it is quite a savings about $25,000+ .Just like some feedback as either way it is a lot of money.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

OTOH a 6-bdrm 5-Bath house may actually be hard to sell, as you are narrowing down the possible range of purchasers. Unless you foresee needing the 5th bathroom or nanny suite yourselves, I would tell the agent to drop dead.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Got a price today and it is going to be expensive just building on the room without any plumbing and at least a year wait for start time!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Hubby needs a project lol.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Hubby needs a project lol.


You would not believe the responses we had from friends or family , my sister in law asked me to call the guy who did her deck and see if he can do it.Excuse me but the entire outside wall of the house has to be torn out ,don't think I want people experimenting lol .Hubby went outside with a measuring tape and some spray paint , he has built the imaginary walls on the grass that is about as far as he will go lol


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Well if your hubby won't do it there's always kijiji or craigslist for those uber cheap and uber qualified people to build your addition. :encouragement:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

marina what a goodhearted girl you are. How many people would let anyone whomsoever for any reason whatsoever take over their existing office & then philosophically face the cost & uproar of building on an entire new replacement office without a complaint?

i agree w guru, the 6th bedroom & 5th bathroom might make the property a bit difficult to sell.

but most of all, i am convinced that Bruddy is going to follow you no matter where you move your office. It's not the physical space he likes, it's your company!

among the 5 existing bedrooms, there must be one that's underused? why not install a temporary war room there & noise it around from the getgo that its door is going to be kept locked & you are strictly never to be bothered when you retreat there?

then you could leave peripheral business operations in the existing office - there must be lots of things you can do even when Bruddy sits close by - & the sibling would just have to get used to losing your company half the time.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

We added a three season room on a grade beam with insulated crawl space that could be converted to year round use. For our purposes it has been great, but it would have been better if it were incorporated into the plans when we built the house.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We added an outdoor room to enclose our hot tub. It was on top of a 3-car garage so no foundation was needed. Mainly an auxiliary power panel. It was classified as an enclosed veranda to avoid a large tax increase. When we sold, we got nothing for the addition. Fortunately we got 10 years use out of it.

But I would try to justify your addition based on quality of life over its useful lifetime and not on real estate value. And decide whether it is worth having a full basement under it, and integrated with your main heating/cooling system. I would add the bathroom only if it increases the value to you.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

kcowan said:


> We added an outdoor room to enclose our hot tub.



Marina wouldn't you love a hot tub in your office? That would be awesome! Just need a good hard top cover on it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

but then she'd have Bruddy soaking in the tub all day long ...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Addy said:


> Marina wouldn't you love a hot tub in your office? That would be awesome! Just need a good hard top cover on it.


You guys are forgetting the fact I am in a wheelchair so would be an expensive hot tub for me although it is possible . I only go on the main floor of the house so yes there is a office not in use in the lower level but not accessible to me.My brother loves looking out the window at my rabbits and the birds and my existing office does have the best view in the house.We got our first contractor in today but it will be 3-5 days for him to price it out and come back with a quote.


----------

